# 95% trẻ lọt lòng mẹ tử vong nếu mắc bệnh này, mẹ bầu cần chú ý!



## bbnet (11/9/18)

*Uốn ván là một bệnh nhiễm trùng cấp tính do vi khuẩn gây ra, độc tố của vi khuẩn này là Clostridium tetani có tỷ lệ tử vong rất cao, đặc biệt nguy hiểm đối với bà bầu và trẻ sơ sinh (95% trẻ sơ sinh mắc uốn ván bị tử vong).*





​Vi khuẩn gây uốn ván có ở mọi nơi trong đất, cát; phân gia súc, gia cầm; nơi cống rãnh…

Tại đây, vi khuẩn uốn ván dễ dàng xâm nhập vào các vết thương hở dù chỉ là trầy xước nhỏ. Chúng phát triển ở điều kiện yếm khí (vết thương bị dập nát dính bẩn, không có không khí, vết thương bị băng bó chặt…). Sau đó, sẽ xâm nhập vào cơ thể, đi vào hệ thần kinh và gây ra co cứng cơ hoặc co giật cơ khi có kích thích, rất nguy hiểm.

Do đó, tất cả phụ nữ mang thai cần phải được tiêm phòng vắc xin để phòng bệnh uốn ván cho cả mẹ và bé đã nằm trong quy định được ban hành bởi Bộ Y tế Việt Nam.

*Phụ nữ có thai tiêm phòng uốn ván khi nào?*
Theo khuyến cáo của Tổ chức Y tế thế giới (WHO), tất cả phụ nữ đang trong độ tuổi sinh đẻ (có thai hoặc không có thai) đều cần được tiêm phòng uốn ván để tạo ra kháng thể giúp cả mẹ và trẻ sơ sinh được bảo vệ trong trường hợp không may bị vi khuẩn uốn ván xâm nhập. Tiêm phòng uốn ván cho phụ nữ mang thai 2 mũi cơ bản:

Mũi 1: Tiêm sớm nhất khi có thai lần đầu hoặc phụ nữ trong độ tuổi sinh đẻ.

Mũi 2: Cách mũi 1 ít nhất 1 tháng và tiêm trước khi sinh ít nhất 1 tháng.

*Những lưu ý khi tiêm phòng vắc xin uốn ván với mẹ bầu*
Không tiêm cho các trường hợp dị ứng nặng (phản vệ) sau mũi tiêm trước hoặc với bất cứ thành phần nào của vắc xin. Có thể hoãn tiêm với các trường hợp trước đây từng bị phản ứng hay rối loạn thần kinh sau khi tiêm vắc xin, đang bị sốt, nhiễm trùng cấp tính hay đang có đợt tiến triển của bệnh mạn tính.

Sau khi tiêm vùng tiêm có thể bị đau, sưng, nóng tại chỗ tiêm, chóng mặt, sốt nhẹ, các mẹ không nên quá lo lắng đây là phản ứng thông thường và thường hết sau 1 đến 2 ngày.

Trong một số trường hợp, các mẹ bầu cần hỏi ý kiến bácsĩ trước khi tiêm phòng vắc xin uốn ván như: bản thân bị các bệnh khớp, thận, cúm, mang đa thai hoặc có nguy cơ sinh non…
Shop bé cưng


----------

